# Arterial line and Flotrac monitoring



## meganrveach (Aug 2, 2012)

Our Anesthesiologists occasionally use a Flotrac monitoring device to measure cardiac output. It is used thru the Arterial line, I am billing 36620 for the line placement, is there any additional or different codes I should be using to capture the Flotrac? This is for professional billing only.


----------



## mcnaryk (Aug 3, 2012)

meganrveach said:


> Our Anesthesiologists occasionally use a Flotrac monitoring device to measure cardiac output. It is used thru the Arterial line, I am billing 36620 for the line placement, is there any additional or different codes I should be using to capture the Flotrac? This is for professional billing only.



I may be off here, but I think if the Flotrac was being inserted through a seperate incision, you could bill 93503 since it's for monitoring purposes. But since it's being used through the A-line, I think you can only bill the 36620 like you are already doing. But I could be wrong-that's just my feeling on it.


----------

